# looking to build a mud machine



## wideopenatv (Dec 29, 2020)

hello everyone I'm new to the forum this is my 2012 sportman 800efi new this thing absolutely blew me away as my first over 350cc machine but over the years the wear and tear and probably not the best matinence on my part has made this old girl a little sluggish I have moved on and now mostly drive a sxs out trail riding but always loved riding a quad more especially in the mud and skeg here in central Alberta so my big question is does anyone know of anyone that builds mud racing polaris quads or can point me in the right direction to build this thing up I want to go crazy with it and have something better then a new stock machine when I'm done


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

Yea. I know someone. YOU!!! Lol. Seriously, there is no greater satisfaction than going out and blasting through. The mud and water on a machine that YOU built. There are plenty of parts suppliers such as SuperATV, HighLifter, Holley, and DragonFire Racing that can provide you with anything you want, and there are YouTube videos and forums that can give you all the know-how that you will ever need. Plus, if anything ever breaks (it will, if you are doing it right), then you will know how to fix it. Check out my ride. I built it myself, in my garage, using internet-ordered parts, YouTube videos, and support from forums like this. I am still planning on adding a Holley NOS shot to her with my tax return money.


----------



## wideopenatv (Dec 29, 2020)

that thing is sick and yes for the most part I'm sure I can do lots of it but stuff like boring cylinders out decking heads I dont have the proper tools for it I have installed lift kits a arms and mounted bigger tires to my machines but not sure what all I can do drive train wise myself without having machining capabilities


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

So, you don’t really need a shop to build your machine, just a shop to work on your engine. I don’t know anything about Canada, but maybe someone on here can steer you in the right direction. Good luck, brother. Keep blasting out there.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The only Canadian person I know who would have the answer is Ostacruiser. But I’m not sure if y’all are in the same area of the great white north. 

RDC (rubber down customs) is up that way and he’s a Polaris guru. I’m pretty sure he’s still in business. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wideopenatv (Dec 29, 2020)

ended up finding big bore kit from Millennium Tech they have multiple for this machine probably going to get the billet 5mm over and then rubber down customs still makes 2" lift kits rad relocates and some part for the air box to make the snorkel easier I'm hopeful that the rzr 800 and the sportsman 800 are the same engine if so I'll be able to get a more aggressive cam fairly easy if not well idk the search goes on I guess


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

RDC is a stand up guy... I always liked doing business with him.


----------

